# Shield plate requirements for plastic sprinkler pipe?



## mtlogcabin (Apr 5, 2019)

Both the ICC and IAPMO  mechanical and plumbing codes have similar language for protection of non steel piping when the pipe is less than 1.5 inches from the nearest edge of the framing member. Does any know of similar language for the protection of plastic sprinkler piping? I have search NFPA, Manufacturers installation instructions, ESR report and I cannot find a requirement?  

305.5 Protection against physical damage.
In concealed locations where piping, other than cast-iron or steel, is installed through holes or notches in studs, joists, rafters or similar members less than 11/2 inches (38 mm) from the nearest edge of the member, the pipe shall be protected by shield plates. Protective steel shield plates having a minimum thickness of 0.0575 inch (1.463 mm) (No. 16 gage) shall cover the area of the pipe where the member is notched or bored, and shall extend a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm) above sole plates and below top plates.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 5, 2019)

Yup, quick glance at NFPA13 I don't see it. Shirley there has to be protection......


----------



## cda (Apr 5, 2019)

It would not fall under

Icc iapmo???

Will look in 13 later


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 5, 2019)

cda
That is why I am asking because I did not believe I could use those sections on a fire suppression system.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 5, 2019)

It is tied to the potable water system, but separated via the backflow device.

Short of something I am missing in NFPA13, I would fall back to ICC/IAPMO.


----------



## ICE (Apr 5, 2019)

California has this:
_612.4.1 General. Sprinkler piping *shall be installed in accordance with the requirements for water distribution piping*. Sprinkler piping shall comply with the material requirements for cold water distribution piping. For multipurpose piping systems, the sprinkler piping shall connect to and be a part of the cold water distribution piping system.


312.0 Protection of Piping, Materials, and Structures.  

312.9 Steel Nail Plates. Plastic and copper or copper alloy piping penetrating framing members to within 1 inch (25.4 mm) of the exposed framing shall be protected by steel nail plates not less than No. 18 gauge (0.0478 inches) (1.2 mm) in thickness. The steel nail plate shall extend along the framing member not less than 11⁄2 inches (38 mm) beyond the outside diameter of the pipe or tubing. _


----------



## cda (Apr 5, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> cda
> That is why I am asking because I did not believe I could use those sections on a fire suppression system.



Some how they get the plates from NFPA 13 6.3.6 2010 edition:::

look at about seventh line::

https://www.staffordfirerescue.com/...uction-Inspections-And-Acceptance-Testing-PDF


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> cda
> That is why I am asking because I did not believe I could use those sections on a fire suppression system.




Also not able to cut and paste the definition of Plumbing System

But does a fire sprinkler system meet it per IPC??


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 8, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> 305.5 Protection against physical damage.
> In concealed locations where piping, other than cast-iron or steel



IMHO this works for all piping, the code does not care what is in the pipe or what it is for just requiring protection if not steel.


----------

